# Aquarium brands.



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

Which are the top brands in your opinion? I've heard lots of great things about Miracle Tanks. Unfortunately, I don't own one..

Marineland perfecto tanks (most of the tanks from big als) aren't that great from my experience. Some of the silicon work is sloppy and after a few years, it starts to deterioate. I'm actually worried about mine and will need to consider resiliconing it in a couple of years.

Do you guys know anything about Jebo tanks? I've seen a few and they look pretty good (alot of them have curved glass which I would think reduces the chance of leaks?). It's made in china though which worries me a bit. Any opinions/experiences with them? also, any idea where I can get one other than lucky aquariums at market village.

Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a couple of Miracles tanks. A 112 gallon custom made Reef Ready 5 footer with one overflow and 2 holes drilled in the bottom. And a 90 gallon standard 4 footer. Both tanks are amazing build quality and the silicone is top notch. In my opinion they are the best tanks I've ever seen. Very think glass and no tempered panels which gives you the option of drilling.

I also have a 120 gallon Perfecto 5 footer that I bought at Big Al's and although it doesn't compare to a Miracles tank its well built but the silicone job is sloppy and is already fraying after just a couple of years.

For a large display tank its Miracles all the way for me.
--
Paul


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I heard some where that miracle started to out source small tanks (under 50 gallons) but don't quote me on it.

I have no real brand loyalty I have been told of leaks in many brands, perfico, Marineland, and oceanic are all now united pet group mostly made in Asia.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

I bought a used 90 gallon, pretty sure it's Miracles. The tank is 7 years old and still great shape and everything.

You get what you pay for...

Also, hagen makes good fish tanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

more important that there prices are almost the same as in Big All, but you should travel there

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

sig said:


> more important that there prices are almost the same as in Big All, but you should travel there
> 
> http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf


You can actually go into a store and buy them there?!?!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Twilight said:


> You can actually go into a store and buy them there?!?!


You can buy a Miracles tank from several local fish stores. I bought my 112 gallon tank from Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton. I know Aquatic Kingdom in Mississauga also sells Miracles.
--
Paul


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> You can buy a Miracles tank from several local fish stores. I bought my 112 gallon tank from Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton. I know Aquatic Kingdom in Mississauga also sells Miracles.
> --
> Paul


When I first wanted to get back into fish, the guy at the pet store quoted me $256 for a 65 gallon tank, that was Perfecto, even after asking for a Miracles. Around here I can't order anything, it's to ridiculous.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I have no experience with Miracles, but I have a secondhand 48 gallon Hagen and it's in excellent condition (thanks again, Hitch!) The only really annoying thing about it is the lid. The plastic is crap, it doesn't fit well, and there don't seem to be glass ones readily available in the right size.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Twilight said:


> You can actually go into a store and buy them there?!?!


they do not have a store, but open to "walk in customers."

First call and ask if they have it in stock

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

sounds like the general consesus is that miracles and maybe hagen are the way to go.. i am still curious about jebo and some of these other chinese manufacturers. The curved glass with no silicon in the front sides makes it look more appealing.. anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

how big of a tank are you looking to get? I still think starfire tanks look the best.


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

If you are concerned about the quality of North American manufactures like Marineland, then you should run as fast as you can from Jebo tanks which are 100% Chinese, both designed, manufactured and QA. Some companies like Fluval and Eheim (and even ADA I think) moved their mid to low end tanks manufacturing to China, but at least they were designed in Europe and have QA standards put in place and enforced on how they are manufactured.

If you really want the highest quality, then you should look at German made tanks. They use the highest grade glass, silicon, and manufacturing processes, and they look nice. I think high end ADA tanks are still made in Germany. Also Fluval’s high end designer series tanks (Vicenza, Profile, but not Studio as it's made in China) are still made in Germany/Northern Italy. But you are looking at $1000 for a 40 gallon tank with stand. Hans and Franz don’t come cheap. 

I don’t think I have ever seen the German made Eheim tanks here.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

robert77k said:


> If you are concerned about the quality of North American manufactures like Marineland, then you should run as fast as you can from Jebo tanks which are 100% Chinese, both designed, manufactured and QA. Some companies like Fluval and Eheim (and even ADA I think) moved their mid to low end tanks manufacturing to China, but at least they were designed in Europe and have QA standards put in place and enforced on how they are manufactured.
> 
> If you really want the highest quality, then you should look at German made tanks. They use the highest grade glass, silicon, and manufacturing processes, and they look nice. I think high end ADA tanks are still made in Germany. Also Fluval's high end designer series tanks (Vicenza, Profile, but not Studio as it's made in China) are still made in Germany/Northern Italy. But you are looking at $1000 for a 40 gallon tank with stand. Hans and Franz don't come cheap.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen the German made Eheim tanks here.


ADA is not a European company it is Japaneses. Fluval is Canadian but mostly made in China. Eheim is still owed by a German company.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

*Tanks*

A lot of opinions and facts are stated but you will not know the truth until you have visited the biggest tank manufacturers in the world. Believe me as I have first hand experience dealing with. It's hard to compare brands as there are more factors than just their reputation.

Regardless if made in Italy, Germany, USA, Canada or China there are different levels of QA, materials, experience, silicone, technique and of course the actual people making the tanks.

When you compare Starphire, standard glass, acrylic there are different grades of material as well as craftsmanship you need to consider. For example there are company well know for their acrylic work in the US and whereas stand glass tanks from Canada.

Any further questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

snaggle said:


> ADA is not a European company it is Japaneses. Fluval is Canadian but mostly made in China. Eheim is still owed by a German company.


ADA is a Japanese company, who strives to build the best, and as a result, their high end aquariums are/were manufactured at the center of excellence, and that is Germany. I remember reading an article about Takashi Amano taking some heat because of this from the Japanese people. Maybe things changed now, and as ADA grew I think some production has moved to china. They probably build in Japan too. In either case, nowadays, German, Japanese, they have the same attention to quality and detail.

Fluval is owned by Hagen (Canadian) but Fluval is one of it's divisions and it is designed in Northern Italy and most of their aquariums are now manufactured in china. But as I stated, their high end aquariums are still designed and manufactured in Germany/Northern Italy. They actually outsource the work to German OEM's. Their quality and workmanship is second to none. I can vouch for this as I own two of them.

There are several other German companies out there, but you just can't buy them here. The Fluval can be bought but most likely you need to place a special order. ADA is very popular and that can be easily sourced. Eheim makes some really nice aquariums, and they sell some of their small ones here, so it might be possible to order one of their higher end models, but my guess is that it would be very expensive.

Nowadays it isn't exactly rocket science in building a high quality aquarium but their is more too it than most think. But sadly, here in North America cost is the main driver, and when you can buy an aquarium that doesn't leak at Big Al's for very low cost, most others won't even bother trying to sell against them. Brand and reputation do go a long way because they are the only ones that can build a high quality product with high quality materials, and highly experianced people and charge a premium and still succeed. If someone without the reputation tries to build a high end aquarium, he will most likely fail as most will just buy the Big Al's special.

I don;t own a Miracles aquarium, but I have heard good things about them, and the cost is reasonable And they are local which is another bonus as the more people we keep employed in Ontario the better. My next Aquarium will probably be a custom made miracles. The smaller companies are the only ones that will listen to our needs/requests. I can't even buy bird food for my parrot that isn't toxic because their are only a couple of retailers out there (Even though pet stores have different names, they are mostly owned by one company) and they dictate what you can or can't buy. I have to buy my non toxic food at a Vet or the one specialty store in Ontario. You would be surprised on what chemicals they feed our pets. Chemicals that are banned for human consumption, but good enough for fido.....


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with the starfire tanks being sold at ai ( aqua inspiration )? I think they are branded "fire"

I have been thinking of picking one up.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I have one nice tank but there are some rough edges (one of the sides th top was not polished as nice as the rest), all the seams are nice and even.

The look of the tank and stand was like a ADA factory second.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

My favorite has been Fire Aquatic


----------



## 911 (Jan 1, 2012)

20 to 30 years ago, Oceanic tanks were some of the best. Anyone know if Miracles does a good job with acrylics like they do with glass 500 gallon tanks or bigger???


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I have gotten MTS and searching for a 3ft display tank for my top floor. Anyone know where to get Miracle's 40gallon short in scarborough? Is it true that they outsource their tanks that are 50g or less now to china?

If I cant find a miracles tank i was considering AI's starfire 48 gallon. Has anyone had any issues with this type of tank in terms of leaks? My top floor is hardwood so its more complicated if tanks leak.


----------

